# So I'm venturing into something new..



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have officially started giving garlic tablets from springtime inc for fleas. I was using frontline plus, but Shadows ears got all raw, itchy and red. Cleaning them wasn't helping, and he was whinning when he scratched at them. Off Frontline, that has greatly improved. 

Copper developed a HUGE hot spot out of the blue, but at the time I didn't make the connection. I cleared it up with Vetracin. Then, after the next Frontline application, same thing. A huge hot spot. I bathed her, and treated it again with Vetracin. It's gone, and not come back. 

Garlic tablets now in their system, no fleas, no problem. 

And.....

I have just started the Guinness beer prevention as well. I am officially tired of pesticides and chemicals. We'll see how it goes. I'm really happy, and feel relieved since making these changes. The beer deal does have to be given just right, but I'm ready and excited about it! I just had to tell folks who would better understand it all.:happy:

And speaking of the whole natural treatment stuff, Wayne has started taking Boswellia Extract for his aching joints,(arthritis, maybe)? and it has worked wonders! He even had painful heels, which have now stopped hurting. So, I have true belief in natural remedies! I'm excited, can you tell? lol!eace:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well good for you, and here's to it helping really good. Goodness knows I go back and forth. I just had to give all mine flee stuff and worm medicine. Goodness it has been a couple of years. I am really lucky we don't have that big of a problem with that. I did just get a worm medicine stuff that is a natural thing I'm going to try.

Keep us posted.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It's only been about a week and a half, but so far so good with the flea situation!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Is the Guinness beer for the flees as well? I had painful heels and did some exercises for it and they went away.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The Guinness doesn't do anything for the fleas, just heartworm prevention. I'm using the garlic tablets for that, and like magic......fleas. are. gone. :thumb:


----------

